# تصميم المساجد



## eng.amani (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 


اريد ان اسال عن تصميم المساجد 

مالفرق بين خطوات تصميمها وخطوات تصميم المنازل 

كيف تصمم المئذنة والقبة ؟

معلوماتي عن القبة ان مثل برامج ستادبرو يمكنها تحليل القبة تحت مايسمى قشريات 

ولكن ماهي الاحمال وكيف نصممها ؟

ياريت تفيدوني بكل مايخص الموضوع 

وشكرا ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم برنامج تصميم مئذنه وهي مأخوذه من مشاركة سابقة للاخ المهندس زهير فايز جزاه الله خيرا 
اما بخصوص الاحمال على القبه فهي
1- الوزن الذاتي للقبه own weight ( وهو يشكل النسبة العظمى).
2- وزن الثلج ( اذا كانت المنطقة تسقط فيها ثلوج).
3- الرياح .
4 وزن الثرايا ( وخصوصا عندما تكون كبيره وتحسب حمل مركز في رأس القبه)
ويجب الانتباه للقبه ان يكون هناك جسر حول القبه (اسفلها) يتم تحميلها عليه diaphram beam
( في مسجد قريب لدي بدل من تصميم قبه خرسانية تم تنفيذ السطح للمسجد بشكل عادي ثم تم عملى قبه من الحديد تم تلبيها برقائق من النحاس)بحيث تبدو من الخارج قبه ومن الداخل لا تظهر وهذا اقل تكلفة).
بخصوص تصميم المساجد فهو نفس خطوات التصميم للمنازل ولكن يجب الانبتاه لما يلي
1- الحمل الحي live load ( لا يقل 400 كغم \ م 2).
2- ارتفاع المسجد وبالتالي ( عادة الاعمدة تصمم long column ) 
3 كبر بحور الجسور span beam وكذلك كبر سماكة العقده وذلك لان طول الجسور كبيره

اتمنى انكون قد افدت بما هو مطلوب واذا كانت هناك حاجه لمزيد من الاستفسارات والتدقيق فلا مانه من ارسال المخططات ( ابتغاء لوجه الله تعالى) لعلي اساهم بهذا الاجر.

والسلام عليكم

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم..
أنا كما ذكرت من يومين قد انتهيت من دراسة مسجد وبقي دراسة المئذنة..

من أجل دراسة المئذنة: يجب دراستها كما تتم دراسة المنشآت النحيفة (صوامع - مداخن.. وغيرها من المنشآت النحيفة)، حيث أن الدراسة تتم لمقاومة أحمال الرياح... قد لا يتوفر معلومات عن المنشآت النحيفة في بعض الكودات، لذل فأنا أقوم بدراسة مثل هذه المنشآت وفق الكود الفرنسي، حيث أنه لدي ملخص باللغة العربية عن هذا الموضوع، وهو موجود عند الطلب..

وخطوات دراسة المساجد هي نفسها لباقي المنشآت (كما ذكر المهندس رزق) ولكن بالنسبة للأحمال الحية فهي تختلف باختلاف الكودات، فمثلاً وفق الكود العربي السوري هي: 500 كغ/سم2 ، وأيضاً ففي حال وجود مجازات كبيرة فيفضل استخدام بلاطات مفرغة بالاتجاهين (معصبة)...
يتبع.. في حال وجود استفسارات إضافية...


----------



## eng.amani (8 أبريل 2008)

م . رزق حجاوي 

بارك الله فيك ولك طبعا الاجر 
معلومات رائعه جدا تشكر عليها 
اسمح لي اسال 
الاحمال هذه توجه الى جسم القبه نفسها في التصميم ام الى الحزام الدائري الذي يحملها 
او ان هذا الحزام رابط فقط ؟؟


----------



## eng.amani (8 أبريل 2008)

ياريت لو عندكم دراسات لهالموضوع او اي اوراق مفيدة 
تمنيت لو استطيع دراسة اكبر واعظم مسجد الا وهو المسجد الحرام الذي يتمتع بتصميم فريد ودائم التوسعه 
واراه مثالا رائعا ودرسا مفيدا


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أبريل 2008)

يتم تحميل جسم القبة بهذه الأحمال، ومن ثم تنتقل الأحمال إلى الحزام الدائري الذي يعمل على مقاومة قوى الرفس القادمة من القبة... أي يجب تصميم القبة على هذه الأحمال، ومن ثم تصميم الجائز الحلقي.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2008)

*طريقة تصميم القباب*

السلام عليكم
Att. Eng. Amani

ارفق لك طريقة حساب القباب domed roofs ومخططات انشائية كاملة لمسجد مصمم انشائيا

راجيا ان يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتنا
ولاستفادة اكبر عدد من المهندسين في مثل هذا النوع من المنشات

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## eng.amani (8 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
اكيد اخي الكريم لك كل الشكر فانت تسهم في نشر العلم وخاصة لمن لايعلم مثل هذه الامور


----------



## مشاري (9 أبريل 2008)

شاكر لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع سواء سال او اجاب لكم جزيل الشكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.amani (12 أبريل 2008)

م رزق حجاوي


تلك المرفقات لاتعمل يمنع جهازي ظهورها من الانترنت ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يكون السبب قي الاتوكاد ان شاء الله احاول ان انزل الاتوكاد على جهازي واتاكد منها ( يفضل اتوكاد 2008 او 2006) لان كثير من المهندسين لديهم اتوكاد حديث ولحل هذه المشكلة يتم الدخول على setup وتعيل حفظ المفاتsave ليكون الحفظ اتوكاد 2004 او 2002 وهي عادة مستخدمة لدى كثير من المهندسين لانه لم تصلني اية ملاحظه ان الملفات لم تفتح.

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.amani (12 أبريل 2008)

انا اشك في طريقة انزالي لها والله اعلم 
لان الجاز ولاجل الامان لايظهرها 
شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أبريل 2008)

افدتنا م رزق حجاوي
افادك الله 
وبارك لك فيما تعلم 

ونشكر اختنا م اماني صاحبة الموضوع
ونشكر الاخوة ابو الحلول والجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أبريل 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> انا اشك في طريقة انزالي لها والله اعلم
> لان الجاز ولاجل الامان لايظهرها
> شكرا


 
أهلاً eng.amani

وقت جربت نزل الملفات من اتصال DSL ما مشي الحال وصار معي متل ما عم تقولي، بس جربت نزلهن من اتصال عادي Dial-up ومشي الحال وما في أي مشاكل..


----------



## احمد العراقي (12 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ممكن تصميم قبة مسجد من الحديد او الالمنيوم وفقكم الله


----------



## إسلام علي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم الأيادي م رزق كما تعودنا من حضرتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين علي مساهماتكم الرائعه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عادل الفيصل قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز ممكن تصميم قبة مسجد من الحديد او الالمنيوم وفقكم الله


 
السلام عليكم
نعم اخي العزيز يمكن تصميم القبه من الالمنيوم او الحديد وقد دكرت دلك في المشاركة السابقة انه يمكن عمل فريمات منن الحديد على شكل قبه ومن قم ثم يتم تسلبيها Cladding من النحاس او الالمنيوم وهي اقل كلفة من الخرسانه وقد تم تنفيد دلك في عدد من المساجد على سطح المساجد بحيث يظهر شكل القبه من الخارج اما من داخل المسج قيظهر السقف الافقى الخرساني.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## eng.amani (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وقت جربت نزل الملفات من اتصال Dsl ما مشي الحال وصار معي متل ما عم تقولي، بس جربت نزلهن من اتصال عادي Dial-up ومشي الحال وما في أي مشاكل..


 



معقوووووول !!!!!!!

:68::68::68::68:

حتى في النت في عنصرية​


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوور يا اخي على تلك المعلومات المفيدة واقترح من الاخوة المهندسين نشر اى مشروع من المشاريع العملاقة لدراستها من ناحية التصميم والتنفيذ ليستفيد منها الجميع وخاصة التفاصيل الخاصة بالتصميم ومراحل التنفيذ........
مجرد اقتراح


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

baraka lah fik تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيام شهر الكريم


----------



## hitman1988 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخ رزق علي هذه الملفات الرائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م حسام و (7 سبتمبر 2008)

وبارك لك فيما تعلم


----------



## قمرفلسطين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## أسعد شكري البسطامي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج المهم جداً


----------



## أسامة بن زيد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي م. رزق حجاوي
الملفات المرفقة لاتعمل نهائيا unknown files or damaged هكذا يكتب الكمبيوتر عند الفتح
أرجو ارسالها بشكل دقيق لأني في امس الحاجة لها
وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونورا


----------



## eng.amani (27 يناير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> 2- ارتفاع المسجد وبالتالي ( عادة الاعمدة تصمم long column )
> 3 كبر بحور الجسور span beam وكذلك كبر سماكة العقده وذلك لان طول الجسور كبيره


 


اخي الكريم اريد ان اسال 

التصميم كعمود طويل كتصميم العمود وهو جزء من اطار 

ام ممكن نصممه تصميم عادي كما نصمم للمنازل ولكن بطول اكبر 

ياريت توضح لي هذه النقطة 

هل ضروري ان يكون لدي اطار كي اصمم العمود long
اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يناير 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> اخي الكريم اريد ان اسال​
> التصميم كعمود طويل كتصميم العمود وهو جزء من اطار​
> ام ممكن نصممه تصميم عادي كما نصمم للمنازل ولكن بطول اكبر​
> ياريت توضح لي هذه النقطة​
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي أماني.. 

بالنسبة لمفهوم (الإطار): كل (عمودين وكمرة مستنده عليهما) على الأقل، يطلق على هذه الجملة الإنشائية اسم (إطار) أو (frame).. 

الآن، وعند وضع الجملة الإنشائية للمبنى، ما يهمنا هو أمران أساسيان: 
الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية (vertical loads = dead load + live load)
الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية (Lateral loads = seismic (earthquake ) load, wind load...)

طبعاً الإطارات دائماً تحمل الحمولات الشاقولية.. ولكن في بعض الجمل الإنشائية تحمل أيضاً الإطارات الحمولات الأفقية (رياح - زلازل) بالإضافة للحمولات الشاقولية (ميتة - حية)..

هذا كملخص مختصر جداً عن الإطارات.. 

وأما عن العمود سواء كان قصيراً أو طويلاً، فلا يتعارض مع مفهوم الإطار أبداً.. ولكن العمود الطويل يوجب علينا تصميمه ليقاوم الضغط اللامركزي المطبق عليه، حتى لو كانت الحمولات المطبقة هي فقط الأحمال الشاقولية.. ويجب الانتباه إلى مسألة التحنيب في العمود (buckling).. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## eng.amani (27 يناير 2009)

م. ابو الحلول 

اعرف جيدا عن الاطارات ولكن سؤالي كان 

الان في المنازل الاعمده العادية ذات الطول 3م تصمم على انها تحمل مساحات معينه مضروبه في عدد الطوابق + وزن العمود نفسه 
طيب الاعمدة الاكبر من 3م هل يصح اصممها بنفس الاسلوب لو عندي العمود 10 م واكثر 
ام الجا لمعادلات الاعمدة والتي تخصها كجزء من الframe والتي تحدد ان كان قصير او طويل من خلال معامل k
kl/r 
ام لاتوجد علاقة بين هذه الامور فمتى ماقررت ان استخدم اطار طبقت هذه القوانين ولو لم اقرر ان استخدم اطار لجات للطريقة العادية الاولى 
طبعا للمساجد والصالات ولانها ذات بلاطات كبيرة يفضل الاطار لاجل الاحزمة الطويلة او drop beam 
لذلك لامفر من تصميم اطار 
الا اني اود ان افهم الفرق في تصميم عمود قصير واخر طويل بغض النظر عن نوع العناصر المستخدمة 
ياريت اكون وصلت المعلومة ..


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يناير 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> م. ابو الحلول
> 
> اعرف جيدا عن الاطارات ولكن سؤالي كان
> 
> ...


 
أختي أماني.. 
حتى الآن لا أعرف لمَ الربط بين الإطار والعمود الطويل.. ربما تقصدين بعض المعادلات.. 

المهم في الموضوع:
- هناك العمود القصير، وهو الذي لا تزيد نسبة نحافته عن نسبة معينة مذكورة في كودات التصميم، حيث نقوم بتصميمه (على الحمولات الشاقولية) وكأنه عمود معرض لضغط لامركزي، مع تكبير قوة الضغط هذه بمعامل يطلق عليه اسم (معامل اللامركزية الطارئة) وهو يتعلق بموضع العمود، حسب الطابق، وحسب مكانه في الطابق..
- هناك العمود الطويل، وهو الذي تزيد نسبة نحافته عن نسبة معينة موجودة في كودات التصميم، وبالتالي هذه الحالة تتوجب علينا دراسة وتصميم العمود (تحت تأثير الحمولا ت الشاقولية) على الضغط اللامركزي، آخذين بعين الاعتبار مسألة التحنيب..
- هناك العمود بين العمودين السابقين، أي أن نسبة نحافته هي بين النسبتين السابقتين.. هذا العمود يتم تصميمه كما في النقطة الأولى تماماً مع تكبير الحمولة الضاغطة المركزية بمعامل معين هو معامل التحنيب.. 

هذا عن المفهوم والاختلاف بين الأعمدة من حيث النحافة.. أما إن أردتِ السؤال عن معادلات التصميم، فسأوجدها لكِ من الكود وغيره..


----------



## بسام.م.ب (27 يناير 2009)

مشكورين بارك الله بكم


----------



## eng.amani (27 يناير 2009)

والله يابشمهندس ربما سوء فهم مني ..
سابحث في الكود اكثر 
لاني لم اصمم قبلا اعمدة طويلة 
وفي ذات الوقت درست الاعمدة الطويلة في باب الاطارات وعناصرها ربما لذلك حدث لبس جعلني اعتقد ان هذا العمود للاطار تصميمه هو نفسه لعمود عادي طوله يزيد عن ارتفاع الطابق
اشكرك


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يناير 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> والله يابشمهندس ربما سوء فهم مني ..
> سابحث في الكود اكثر
> لاني لم اصمم قبلا اعمدة طويلة
> وفي ذات الوقت درست الاعمدة الطويلة في باب الاطارات وعناصرها ربما لذلك حدث لبس جعلني اعتقد ان هذا العمود للاطار تصميمه هو نفسه لعمود عادي طوله يزيد عن ارتفاع الطابق
> اشكرك


 
عادي أختي أماني، بارك الله بك.. 

- كلا العمودين الطويل أو القصير مع الكمرات يمكن أن يشكلا إطاراً
- تصميم العمود الطويل يختلف عن تصميم العمود القصير، حيث أنه معرض لتشكل التحنيب (buckling)، وسأحاول رفع معلومات أكثر عن الموضوع

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (28 يناير 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات فيما يخص تصميم قبب المساجد والمآذن، وإن شاء الله يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (23 مارس 2009)

ياريت اخ ابو الحلول لو تنزلنا ملخص المنشاءات النحيفة


----------



## المهندسة65 (23 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة للقبة حسب معلوماتي فانه يتم تصميمها لتحمل وزنها فقط اما اذا كنت في منطقة ممكن ان يتواجد فيها ثلج فانه يتم احتساب وزن الثلج ولو اضفتي اي احمال اخرى فان تسليح القبب عادة يكون min or standered steel اي انه يوضع فيها مثل ال DR ولكن الاختلاف هو في طريقة رسم التسليح اي حسب شكل القبة هل هي دائرية ام بيضوية اي الاختلاف هو في رسم التسليح وليس التصميم.
اما بالنسبة للمئذنة فإنها تصمم على اساس انها جدار قص (SHEAR WALL) ويتطلب فيها تسليح عمودي وجانبي 
والله تعالى اعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (28 مارس 2009)

abdulla zaki قال:


> ياريت اخ ابو الحلول لو تنزلنا ملخص المنشاءات النحيفة


 
coming soooooon 

:56:​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

ABDULLA ZAKI قال:


> ياريت اخ ابو الحلول لو تنزلنا ملخص المنشاءات النحيفة


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> coming soooooon
> 
> 
> :56:




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تفضل أخي الموضوع التالي:

محاضرة حلــــوة.. (تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة).. ‏(




1 2) 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## شاهد بدر (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريين على هاد الموضوع القيم


----------



## sayed youssef (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hanisaker (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## shera (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير مشكورييييين عالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم


----------



## الطيب عبد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد هنون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد جيدا


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي 
معلومات جدا قيمة 

تسلم


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

shukran


----------



## united 99 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nada8766 (18 مارس 2010)

ممكن تساعدوني عندى مشكلة وهي انا بحثي عن تصميم مسجد ولسة مش فاهمة القبب وتصميمها ممكن تشرحولي اكثر وكمان عن الفرق بين المسجد و المنزل العادي وشكرا


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## eng/mohamed2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم كلكم يا جماعة ....................والله فيدتونى كتير و يا سلام لو كملتو جميلكم و جبتو كمان النوتة الحسابية لحساب الاحمال و التصميم 
انا عارف ان زمانكو بتقولو انى كدة داخل على طمع بس معلهش


----------



## مصطفى عمود (15 يونيو 2010)

يتحدث الزملاء عن الأحمال الحية وأعتقد أن هذه الأحمال لا تظهر إلا في حالة مسجد من طابقين أو أكثر
قاعدة المئذنة يجب الاهتمام بها عند التصميم إذ يجب أن تكون منفصلة عن يقية المبنى لأن الهبوط يكون أكثر ولأنها معرضة لأحمال الرياح الجانبية والتي تسبب عزوما وقوى أفقية ولا بد من حساب العزم الثاني لمساحة القاعدة ومعرفة مركز الثقل وتحقيق أمنية الانقلاب


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (15 يونيو 2010)

*تصميم المآذن و القباب*

السلام عليكم الآن بسهولة بواسطة برنامج الستاد يمكن حساب المأذنة على الرياح حيث يمكن إدخال إرتفاع المئذنة وعرضها و سرعة الرياح ثم تصمم لبشتها بواسطة نوابض بواسطة البرنامج نفسه


----------



## مجدي87 (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

Merci boq


----------



## amefight (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء القيم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جد شكرا لكم كثير افدتونا والله 
جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمه .............

لكم مني اجمل تحية .........


----------



## صالح التميمي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات فيما يخص تصميم قبب المساجد والمآذن
علما أن المشآت القشرية وتصميمها من التخصصات الدقيقة والنادرة 
أشكر الجميع .....
ودمتم سالمين .......


----------



## م / محمد الصباحي (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## باشمهندس 2009 (26 أغسطس 2011)

كم انت رائع ياباشمهندس انقذتنى


----------



## abdelbaky (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود مدكور (28 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارفق لكم برنامج تصميم مئذنه وهي مأخوذه من مشاركة سابقة للاخ المهندس زهير فايز جزاه الله خيرا
> اما بخصوص الاحمال على القبه فهي
> 1- الوزن الذاتي للقبه own weight ( وهو يشكل النسبة العظمى).
> ...


بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن تشرح كيفيه استخدام الرنامج


----------



## civilina (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا طالب هندسة مدنية مرحلة رابعة احتاج معلومات عن كيفيةتحليل وتصميم القباب (thin shell).انا احتاجها في مشروع التخرج 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمودة شيخ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2012)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن تشرح كيفيه استخدام الرنامج




جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي تقدموها لنا بمايثري معلوماتنا المتواضعه
وارجوا من المهنس رزق أن يشرح لنا كيفية إستخدام البرنامج


----------



## عجب تميم (23 مارس 2012)

الاخوة في المنتدي بارك الله لكم في مسعاكم هذا وجعله لكم زخرا و اثابكم خيرا


----------



## mahmoud ward (23 مارس 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا*


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

اذا ممكن قبة فارسية بتفاصيلها


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (14 يوليو 2012)

فتحت الملفات ع اتوكاد 2004 وما في مشكلة


----------



## وليد المسلماني (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم اخوتي الكرام وربي يوفق الاخ صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

يا جماعه لو سمحتم عندى فراغ بمنتصف المسجد ابعاده 6 *8 
اربع اعمده تحيط به كمرات راسيه 60*80 وكمرات افقيه 30* 60
ومطلوب تصميم قبه فى هذا الفراغ
ارجو المساعده بالنظام الانشائى وطريقة تصميم وتسليح القبة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

